# Lilly for Moldie



## Guest (Dec 21, 1999)

Moldie- The results to my CT scan were negative, except it also showed an enlarged spleen. My PCP (primary care physician) then ordered a blood workup looking for a high score for the lymph nodes. This was also normal, but she is sending this and the results of the CT and ultrasound to a hemotologist for consultation. But I beginning to think an enlarged spleen has nothing to do with my pain, it is just coincendental. I was encouraged that they had found the problem (what they were going to do about it was beyond me but..>) but now I am discouraged. Geesh. The citrus may have something to do with it as I have been eating alot of oranges,grapefruit, and drinking juices in the last couple of weeks. But this week I have not and the pain has not been as severe or as often. Have you ever tried the natural herb "flora force" for yeast infections? That stuff finally cleared me up. Now if I start with the symptoms I start taking this and the infections are not reoccuring. Luckily I've only had a couple in the last couple of years, but prior to that it was almost chronic. I guess I was being optimistic, thinking I could be diagnosed. I will be going to another GI specialist at IU Med Center in February. I am going to start taking Caltrate. If my job was not so flexible I would have had to quit or would have been fired by now. I had two accidents yesterday...completely outta the blue. Well thanks for listening and the advice.------------------This too shall pass?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Lilly Ann, I am going to respond to your post here and hope that you come back to check. If you are talking about vag yeast infections, I had those when my bowels started to act up. I had been on antibiotcs though (sorry, I can't recall if you were on them). The acidophilis worked for about a year with me for the bowel problem too, but then stopped working and I needed the oral antifungal to take care of the problem. I haven't heard of flora force. What does it have in it? Another possiblility is to find out more about c. difficile or giadara cysts problem. I hear all stool samples aren't reliable and sometimes more have to be taken. If you check out the Yahoo IBSself help group (IBSgroup.com?), there was a post by JeanG about it just today I believe. There is a big controversey over there about the Candida one from ImAfraid concerning diagnosing it from a stool culture (2 pages long!). I don't think it's reliable for that either- yet! Hope to hear from you again and find that you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 1999)

Moldie- I am feeling alittle better. I've been taking Caltrate which seem to help with the D. accidents. Although not completely eliminated them. The pain has been less often! I have also been taking aciphidopholis (sp?) and occasionally gas-x. I think I have a kink in my colon and gas gets trapped. As for the D. - maybe it's still from getting my gall bladder removed in '92. ?? who knows. I am to go to another GI specialist in Feb. so maybe ... Have a save and joyful New Year!------------------This too shall pass?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad you are doing better Lilly Ann. Thanks for getting back to your post to tell me how you are doing. I wish you the best of health in 2000! ------------------


----------

